# Mixing Piranha with other fish



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I am wondering If there are any other fish that can be kept in the same tank as a P?Is it possible?


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

gvmsrayman said:


> I am wondering If there are any other fish that can be kept in the same tank as a P?Is it possible?


i have tank with 8 large reds ( 8-9 inches ) and i keep at least 30 assorted tetras with them with no problems at all. when i first started to introduce them some would dissapear overnite but after a while they began to ignore them , as i keep them well fed they dont look at the tetras as food, i dont think ive lost one for at least 6 months. be prepared to loose a few when u start but it looks soo natural its worth the effort.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

clarence said:


> I am wondering If there are any other fish that can be kept in the same tank as a P?Is it possible?


i have tank with 8 large reds ( 8-9 inches ) and i keep at least 30 assorted tetras with them with no problems at all. when i first started to introduce them some would dissapear overnite but after a while they began to ignore them , as i keep them well fed they dont look at the tetras as food, i dont think ive lost one for at least 6 months. be prepared to loose a few when u start but it looks soo natural its worth the effort.
[/quote]
yeah, I don't want a tank with one p and no other fish, plus tetras make the tank colorful


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Any fish in a piranha tank has a great chance of becoming piranha food. There are members who keep small fish in with large fish and I do believe most of them will tell you that a few little fish disappear every now and then. My rhom (11-12 inches) will allow fish in the tank for awhile until he feels like eating them. I currently have one chinese algae eater out of the original 10.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

If you want to try it, feed your fish right before introducing the new ones.


----------



## miltonfool (May 12, 2006)

That doesn't always help. I have seen many types of tetra, sunfish, barbs, and other smaller fish that just seem like food in with P's. But as mentioned when introducing them it is a crap shoot and later down the road you may start finding fewer and fewer little fishy. I did like my buddies tank with 2 large P's and three Blue Gill Sunfish. It looked really cool with plants and all of that. They lived there for about 8 months until a fungus killed the sunfish. The P's barely made it.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

i've had some feeder guppies and fancy baby guppies in my tnak for a while now, i'm pretty sure they will last for some time. Crays sometimes have some nice spurts of living in the tank too, if they are clever


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

You can put in what ever you are willing to loose.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, when mine get up to between 6-8", I would love to add neons as dither fish.


----------



## mason dixon (Jun 5, 2006)

i do believe u can keep a wolffish with pygos as long as everyone is well fed.. i think they look at the wolf as a pleco or somtin..


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

I bought 20 white clouds for my P's for a treat and they wount eat them.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I have 4 giant danios(spelling) and 2 zebra danios, and one pleco in my tank with 5 Rbps (5-6 1/2 inch) with no problems yet. Would not be suprized to wake up and miss some though. Part of the game.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IME a huge PLeco (+11") is your best bet... anyway eventually it will get eaten but at least it may last a looong while... other experienced P-Fury members had stated Raphael catfish is a great (durable) option too...







!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

really? I have 2 in my other tank but have no hiding places in my p tank







I will hunt for some nice driftwood when I go up to Vermont next sunday

I guess the raphael scare the ps with their clicking and buzzing sounds :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> really? I have 2 in my other tank but have no hiding places in my p tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driftwood is a must to improve their odds...:nod:


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 3, 2006)

Here in Chicago the John G. Shedd aquarium has its Piranha(6Natt's) on display with Oscars shovelnose cats, plecos, and a variety of other ciclids in an Amazon comunity tank. I asked the staff members if there are any casualties and they say no. They say if you give em enough space and keep them well fed, theyre ok.Of course this is a 5000 gallon tank with about 40 differant fish of which only 6 are Piranha!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You said it all... "a 5000 gallon tank with about 40 differant fish of which only 6 are Piranha" ...







!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

they feel out numbered?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a 150 tank that I keep 20 white clouds Tetras. 16 of them have survived for over 5 months now and as soon as Shark Aquarium gets more, I will add some more. I love those white clouds swiming against the power head and everyone who looks at my tank says the white clouds add a spark to the tank.

I have also kept a 6" common pleco that unlike most members of the forum, I feel my pleco will be there for life or until it gets too big and has to be removed. I'm not bragging but I seen this pleco go into the middle of a freeding frenzy and flat out take control of the food. My pygos have adapted a stratergy of nibleling the pleco tail, once he turns around, they take a bite of the food and run







. Of course this is not the norm but it is working for me so you can give it a try too.

I say you need to get lots of deco on your tank and natural plants help too, My tank is heavily planted whitch in turn ,helps keep my piranha aggresion towards each other and other species down.

Hater

P.S. I would suggest you keep your fishes well fed.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I am working on switching him to food I prepare for him.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> I am working on switching him to food I prepare for him.


Switching him to prepared foods will increase your odds drastically. If your p is used to being fed live food, then anything you put in the tank will be perceived that way.


----------



## Amazon74 (Jul 17, 2006)

Im new here and just wanted to post that I have a tank with 5 4-7in Red bellies that live with an 12in pleco, a 4in bristlenose pleco and an 8or 9in Oscar. Tank established for over a year and the reds were around 5in when I bought them. Maybe I just got really timid fish!?


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have an 8" plecostumos in with my three reds 2.5". Getting along just fine now. I had the same combo about 7 years ago only with 3 6" reds, lost the pleco after about 3 mos. after adding it. I'm gonna try to keep my reds well fed this time around, I like the pleco in there to help keep the algae in check.


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

yea, i got a pleco in my tank that has been there since my rbp was introduced and was about the size of a quarter, which was about 4 months ago and i never see the rbp go after the pleco either... the rbp is about 3.5-4 inches now, so hopefully everything will keep goin well as he gets bigger (i think they're buddies







)

it may also help that i keep my tank temp down on the lower end of the scale


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i try to feed my 3 reds convict babbies bout 3/4 inch long but they dont get many its funny my tank is planted well so the convicts stay in the plants most of the time then after i feed my reds the convicts will come out and nibble on the leftovers after my reds are full


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

good info..i always see that ...the big Oscars with P's and Convicts too..so i don't know ..i'm gonna try the pleco thing 1st but how big or small should it be?..


----------



## bigswede (Mar 14, 2006)

I have 7 rb's in a 100 gal tank and about 15 cardinal tetra and 3 mall..(vacum cleaners..3-4ins long..) and have not had any trouble yet...although I did have 30 tetra in the beginning....

my r b's are about a year old now and I've noticed they are getting more agresive with each other but not with the other fish...yet..
View attachment 116134


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

bigswede said:


> I have 7 rb's in a 100 gal tank and about 15 cardinal tetra and 3 mall..(vacum cleaners..3-4ins long..) and have not had any trouble yet...although I did have 30 tetra in the beginning....
> 
> *my r b's are about a year old now and I've noticed they are getting more agresive with each other but not with the other fish*...yet..


Most likely territorial issues since your tank is getting smaller as they grow. You need a bigger tank to keep 7 Pygos for life... and eventually the other fish should get eaten, just a matter of time...







!


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Found an old topic which migh help you in this situation/ question.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...amp;hl=Sparkles

Enjoy


----------



## cheguevara (Nov 3, 2006)

small tetras can live forever with fully grown reds, when they are that size they dont even bother with such small fish so its just the bigger fish you have to watch out for and dont be sad when they become an easy meal


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

this thread isnt even relative to this area of the forum anymore. dont bump old threads.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cheguevara said:


> small tetras can live forever with fully grown reds, when they are that size they dont even bother with such small fish so its just the bigger fish you have to watch out for and dont be sad when they become an easy meal


This is not always true. I have had large reds and large rhoms who would slowly eat small tetras.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

you basiclly can put in anything you are willing to loose .. sure it may not be a year from now but i would suggest not putting in anything that you want to keep. im planning on breeding mollies, plattes, and guppys so i can put them in all my tanks to add some colour, and a more natural look but still knowing that there going to be eaten sooner or later


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i have added cherryshrimp to my tank just to spice up a little and clean up a little and they are actually increasing in # started with 10 and have about a hundred now


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

and







Old topic.


----------

